# Antec ONE



## Darksaber (Mar 3, 2012)

Antec is rebooting their entire case line-up and the Antec ONE successfully manages to place itself in the sub 50 Euro market with a unique approach in tooling. Is this the one to rule them all, or will other cases take the cake?

*Show full review*


----------



## 1c3d0g (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmm...this will most probably be my next case. Love the price and the free-flowing front bezel.


----------



## NHKS (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice review & a good VFM case..
In the pics, there doesn't seem to be space for routing 8-pin connector to the top from behind the MB.. 
do u see any advantage of this method for inserting HDDs (from right side)? i guess they are better because it will be easier to plug/unlug the SATA connectors from the right side without the need to remove the left side panel...
I would have loved to see the PSU filter enlarged to cover the bottom fan area as well.. area below the case is a common spot for dust bunnies... to compensate in price for the added bottom filter antec could have forgone the all-black interior as there is no window anyways..

any info on max length available for GPUs?


----------



## NC37 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm just happy to see Antec finally using some tooless features. I really love their cases, but I hate working on them. Just a nightmare of screws.


----------



## Elderlybloke (Jul 16, 2012)

NHKS,
    This site say long Graphic Cards should easily fit, while the site-bit-tech.net says maximum length is 266mm (10.5 ").
     Best measure case before buying card!


----------

